# Happy Birthday Michael in FTW



## Andy M. (Nov 24, 2014)

It's been a while since you've been around.  Enjoy your day.


----------



## Josie1945 (Nov 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday Michael.

Josie


----------



## Katie H (Nov 24, 2014)

Happy birthday to a sweet, knowledgeable guy and a true gentleman.

Hope you have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday fella.  I hope you check in once in a while.  And Happy Holidays to you!


----------

